

Learn You An Ruby, a mix of LYAH and LPTHW - steveklabnik
https://github.com/krainboltgreene/learn-you-an-ruby-for-awesome-power

======
krainboltgreene
:horror face: It's so not ready!

Also, the temp web version should be up soon.

~~~
jpcx01
no worries, thanks for your work on this!

------
jonsmock
Relinked, because the name of the repo seems to have changed:

[https://github.com/krainboltgreene/learn-you-the-ruby-for-
aw...](https://github.com/krainboltgreene/learn-you-the-ruby-for-awesome-
power)

